
ClusterHQ raises $12M Series A from Accel, Canaan to build data layer for Docker - ferrantim
https://clusterhq.com/blog/series-a-funding/
======
lewq
Hey, Luke here, CTO at ClusterHQ.

As well as being proud of this company milestone, I can't wait to get
powerstrip
([https://github.com/clusterhq/powerstrip](https://github.com/clusterhq/powerstrip))
and flocker
([https://github.com/clusterhq/flocker](https://github.com/clusterhq/flocker))
working together so that we can start composing flocker with other docker
ecosystem tools.

It will be a great day that you can have a docker swarm with flocker and
weave. Or kubernetes with flocker and socketplane. Or even mesosphere with
rancher and calico ;)

We've got some pretty neat demos of powerstrip prototypes up here, fwiw:
[http://clusterhq.com/blog/powerstrip-prototype-docker-
extens...](http://clusterhq.com/blog/powerstrip-prototype-docker-extensions-
today/)

Any questions just shout!

Cheers, Luke

~~~
justinsb
Interesting stuff & congratulations on the raise - having good persistence
support around containers is indeed greatly needed!

What do you see flocker as adding to kubernetes? k8s looks like it is aiming
to take care of networking & persistence, so I'm interested to hear what
flocker brings to the table!

~~~
ferrantim
We* love kubernetes, and all the other orchestration frameworks, like
Mesosphere, fleet, docker swarm, etc. We see flocker, our open-source project
for managing data volumes, running beside these orchestrators. In fact, we've
just released another open-source tool called powerstrip
([https://github.com/ClusterHQ/powerstrip](https://github.com/ClusterHQ/powerstrip))
which makes it possible to write adaptors for the Docker API so that a user
can eventually use Flocker with Kubernetes.

Regarding how we are different, we focus only on managing persistent volumes,
and as a specialist, will be able to do a lot more than something like
kubernetes that is managing the entire application. If I had to guess, what
you'd see with kubernetes, mesos, docker, etc is that they all support some
basic data movement features, but if you want something more customized, like
live migration, or true Disaster Recovery, you'd use Flocker, along side your
orchestrator of choice.

*in case it wasn't clear, I work at ClusterHQ

~~~
errordeveloper
I don't think it would be hard to use Kubernetes with Powestrip and Flocker. I
and Luke worked on integrating Weave with Flocker together last week, and
Powerstrip makes it really quite simple. There is not much that would get on
the way of Kubernetes, if it moves a container, Flocker will move it's volume.
That's the basics, of course, for something more advanced one will need to
expose some features of Flocker in Kubernetes.

------
shykes
Congratulations Luke and team! The ClusterHQ crew is great to work with, they
really get what we're trying to do with Docker, and they're providing great
feedback on the best way to help the Docker ecosystem be successful, instead
of getting in the way.

Whenever people ask me "I want to use the Docker ecosystem to distribute my
product, what's the right way to do it?", I point to a handful of projects as
examples to follow. ClusterHQ is definitely one of them. I'm tempted to point
to other good examples here, but this is Luke's moment so I'll wait for a more
appropriate occasion :)

Congratulations again!

~~~
lewq
Thanks Solomon! Great to be working with you and lots of other nice folks in
the ecosystem. :)

------
ARothfusz
Happy to hear you're growing the SF office -- will be excellent to have more
Docker hackers around!

------
gyre007
I'm really excited about this. Stateful containers is something which needs
addressing.

~~~
binocarlos
Thanks! We're excited to be focused solving state problems for containers. As
they say, watch this space `:-)

------
zenlikethat
Congratulations ClusterHQ team! Very excited about Powerstrip.

~~~
binocarlos
Thanks :-) Powerstrip will see a lot more adapters in the next few months -
including one for flocker!

------
huslage
Congratulations!!!

